# staffy cross?



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

hey all,

me and my partner got what we beleaved and were told to be a staffordshire bull terrier back in september. since she grew bigger we started to wonder if she was a cross. ive managed to contact the bloke and hes adiment shes a full staff and the reason shes tall is because her dad was big. shes 9months old, 18 inches tall ang weighs 13.35kgs.

any ideas if she looks pure or cross, would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

she does look quite like a cross, because staffs usually fill out more then that by that age, cant help with what she could be crossed with though sorry : victory:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd say she is a cross, i would say she isn't well built enough to be a pure staffy, but you never know she could just be developing a little slower. Did you see both parents?


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i have a blue staffy and he is very big, as in tall but he didn't fill out until he was a good year old he looked the same build as yours at that age, plus yours is a girl so she may just be a bit smaller, here is a pic of my boy now.


----------



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

didnt see the parents so wont be sure until shes older and stops growing. she did look just like a staff pup when we got her. my aunt said her staff was like that and they thought she was a whippet cross but then between a year and 18 months she stocked out. your blue staff is adorable, think my partner wants him lol


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

BCmattFC said:


> didnt see the parents so wont be sure until shes older and stops growing. she did look just like a staff pup when we got her. my aunt said her staff was like that and they thought she was a whippet cross but then between a year and 18 months she stocked out. your blue staff is adorable, think my partner wants him lol


I wouldn't worry to much then, my rottie didn't look like a rottie when she was little until she started to fill out :2thumb: Although how come you didn't even see mum? (if you don't mind me asking).


----------



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

didnt buy her from the breeder. who i got her from already had 3 other dogs and couldnt cope with 3 dogs a pup and his 2 children. shes still amazing no matter how she turns out


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

BCmattFC said:


> didnt buy her from the breeder. who i got her from already had 3 other dogs and couldnt cope with 3 dogs a pup and his 2 children. shes still amazing no matter how she turns out


Ow right, I thought you got her from a breeder :lol2:, but its a shame when a pups brought into a home then has to go somewhere else. I'm sure she'll be staying with you for the rest of her life though, no doubt about it 
She does look stunning by the way


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

id say she is a cross her nose looks too long and she is leggy. She looks whippet/lurcher cross too me but could be wrong. She is lovely :flrt:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

that look like a bull/whippet (lurcher)


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

oldtyme said:


> that look like a bull/whippet (lurcher)


A lurcher's half border collie, half greyhound. Anyway that dog looks cool, really nice colour, staffys are class, mongrels tend to have better immune systems too and less hereditary diseases.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

id say a cross personally, she just dosent look 'bulkey' enough to me to be a staffy (if that makes sense :blush. she looks very similar to a bull greyhound i was admiring the other day : victory: but as others have said, it could just be that she hasnt filled out yet.

i like it on the fence, il stay here... :lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

miss_ferret said:


> ii like it on the fence, il stay here... :lol2:


I know what you mean, we shall make a choice in a years time when we know if she's filled out or not :lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> that look like a bull/whippet (lurcher)


Agreed, def some pointy in her (Bull lurcher)

She is beautifull! :flrt:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Carnuss said:


> A lurcher's half border collie, half greyhound. Anyway that dog looks cool, really nice colour, staffys are class, mongrels tend to have better immune systems too and less hereditary diseases.


a lurcher can be lot of cross not just a half border collie, half greyhound.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

we have what we were sold a staff/ rottie cross hes now nearly 15 months old, he has height of a rottie and head & body of staff.


----------



## bricktop (Feb 2, 2010)

my boy looked like her,he was tall and thin,then he filled out (hes still filling out at the moment.
this is him when he was thin









this is him now


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Carnuss said:


> A lurcher's half border collie, half greyhound. Anyway that dog looks cool, really nice colour, staffys are class, mongrels tend to have better immune systems too and less hereditary diseases.



A Lurcher is any Sighthound crossed with another breed (usually Collie or a Bedlington). A Long Dog is a cross between 2 Sight Hounds (so Greyhound x Whippet, Saluki x Greyhound, Greyhound x Deerhound etc...) :2thumb:.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like a Bull lurcher.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

gazz said:


> Looks like a Bull lurcher.


but gazz a bull lurcher dont exist on here


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Some staffies are lean our staffy is a lean boy









he's 50-52lbs and 5 years old so at 9 months your girl will still be filling out but to be 18 inches tall is rather odd for a female staffy big males usually barely get over 17inches and 35-40lbs


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Carnuss said:


> A lurcher's half border collie, half greyhound. Anyway that dog looks cool, really nice colour, staffys are class, mongrels tend to have better immune systems too and less hereditary diseases.


Actually, that's not correct, on either count. 



corny girl said:


> A Lurcher is any Sighthound crossed with another breed (usually Collie or a Bedlington). A Long Dog is a cross between 2 Sight Hounds (so Greyhound x Whippet, Saluki x Greyhound, Greyhound x Deerhound etc...) :2thumb:.


That is though.

With regards mongrels being healthier, that's complete toss, sorry. If you breed from healthy animals to healthy animals, you are more likely to get healthy pets. Makes no difference what their pedigree says. Mixing up breeds just doubles their risks of breed related issues...

Looks like a bull/whippet or bull lurcher to me too. I would say definitely not pure staff, but you never know, it might just be one that's been bred from non-standard parents/lines. Eg. BYB.


----------



## Jun1or (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got 3 staffs and would say to wait until she's a bit older. She does look a bit pointy but my old staff (who's nearly 10) has a pointier muzzle and has filled out into a big barrel body. My lady staff is tiny and people think she's a pup when she's 8 years old and our pup is a pure staff (as saw both parents) but she looks like a bull mastiff! She's huge and her head is so big it drags her over the side of the sofa when she's asleep! They're all meant to be pure staffs but I think the ones without papers are diluted alot and people tend to breed from their pets when it comes to staffs quite alot because they're nice dogs. She may fill out. On sight, I'd say she's X breed but, like I say, you just don't know til they're older. Whatever she is, she's goooooooorgeous!! lol x


----------



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks for all the replys. i think she is a x breed but that dont bother me, shes great (well when shes not chewing her bed up that is lol) we'll no in another 9 months what her frame will be


----------



## Jennie_Dragon (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe even an Irish staff cross... They tend to be longer legged...


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

Agree, most likely a cross. It has very few breed standard lines in there. I used to show staffy's and must say although it looks a lovely dog I doubt it's a pure breed.


----------

